# Side Skids on Tracked Models?



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

A friend of mine bought OEM side skids for his Honda wheeled HSS928. When looked at the instructions I note they also address tracked models. But they say if you install on tracked models to remove the rear (factory) steel skids, then replace the nuts and bolts for them (presumably so you don't lose them).

If you install side poly skids on a tracked model do you have to remove the rear skids? If you put side shoes on how to you use scraper mode with the scraper bar on pavement???


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

I bought some poly side skids for my hss1332 tracked, I was going to slap em on soon.

Now you got me wondering if there's a reason to remove the rear shoes?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

btm said:


> I bought some poly side skids for my hss1332 tracked, I was going to slap em on soon.
> 
> Now you got me wondering if there's a reason to remove the rear shoes?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I can post the Honda instructions if anyone wants. But I wonder if it is because it defeats the scraper mode. I like the poly idea for side skids but my shed won't allow me clearance in the door with them on (I built it for the front scoop width without side skids). I might consider buying them and keeping my HSS724ACTD in the garage, but not if I have to remove the rear skids. I guess if you don't use scrapper mode then side skids (poly or Armor Skids) will for sure prevent auger collisions with the pavement, which might still be a good idea for tracked models. But the pivot point on tracked models inherently keeps the scrapper bar off the ground unless purposely put there by the operator. 

Pics I have seen of tracked machines with side skids don't show if the rear ones are on or not. So I am a bit confused too.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Leave the rear skids on... That lets you run the front of the blower off an edge while still supported by the rear skids.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

I have side and rear skids on my hss928atd tracked model and they work great,

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

cwolcott said:


> I have side and rear skids on my hss928atd tracked model and they work great,
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I'm leaning this way now too. Either my shed gets hacked to fit the 724 in, or my garage workshop turns into a Frogger game. Ah, who am I kidding? I already can't move in my garage anyways. So I think side skids are in my future. Thanks guys.


----------

